# Almost finished



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

I am almost done with me coop, worried I made the door too small. What do you think?


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

It is only to small if they can't get in. I have seen them squeeze in some small holes. I think you should be alright. Very good job on your coup. I like it.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Very cool home, lucky little chickies. If no one is rubbing spots on themselves going in or out you'll be fine. I'd go with it and watch if I were you.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hard to judge without a chicken next to it.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Hard to judge without a chicken next to it.


My chickens are only 3.5 weeks old, small and they are still living inside. =]


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok. Do can you post a pic with them by the door or by the coop?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its very cute, but also very high. I dont think the door will be an issue if their bantams but the ladder will.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Its very cute, but also very high. I dont think the door will be an issue if their bantams but the ladder will.


I don't have any bantams, will it be a problem for regular sized chickens?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

DottieB said:


> I don't have any bantams, will it be a problem for regular sized chickens?


Maybe it just looks smaller in the pic. How big is the hole?


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Maybe it just looks smaller in the pic. How big is the hole?


I just went out and measured. 8" in wide, 7" tall. I started with 8.5" x 11" and when I added the door frame I guess I wasn't paying attention and decreased the size of the hole. I think I should definitely make it taller.

As for the ramp, it wasn't that steep, I added the wheels and yikes it seems tall now. I still have at least another 3 weeks before they move outside, so I still have time to make some changes.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

What breeds do you have? How many will you have in it?

- as for the ramp, I am meaning the ladder type steps. You may want to add a back to the ramp so they dont have to hop from each step to the next and balance. With a back the steps would give them grip without making them jump to each step.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> What breeds do you have? How many will you have in it?
> 
> - as for the ramp, I am meaning the ladder type steps. You may want to add a back to the ramp so they dont have to hop from each step to the next and balance. With a back the steps would give them grip without making them jump to each step.











1 production red









1 Silver Laced Wyandotte &
1 Americauna









1 black Australorp









1 barred Plymouth Rock









1 buff orphington

Do you have a picture or the kind of steps you are talking about? Sorry, this is my first time doing all this.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

This is not my pic, I found it to show you an example. For yours I would just add some wood to the sides so the steps dont hang over. Know what I mean. 


By the way, your chicks are cute.  As for the size hole, I think 8 inches wide is just finde for the height I would go a bit bigger. Orpingtons are pretty big I would guess at maybe 8 to 9 inches high for the door. Sorry I wish I had better measurements for you. My oprington was a good 12 - 15 inches tall. My barred rock is decent size as well but more wide than tall.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> This is not my pic, I found it to show you an example. For yours I would just add some wood to the sides so the steps dont hang over. Know what I mean.


Oh, okay! Thanks! I can do that very easily.

I do think I need to make the door taller too. =)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My BR and buff orp look the same. Lol


----------

